# Error accessing MySQL in Terminal



## whiteshoesbob (Oct 19, 2002)

I've installed the newest version of MySQL 3.23.52 along with the tool that places it in my start-up items, but when I try running it in the terminal I get the following error: 

dyld: ./bin/mysql Undefined symbols:
./bin/mysql undefined reference to _BC expected to be defined in /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
./bin/mysql undefined reference to _PC expected to be defined in /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
./bin/mysql undefined reference to _UP expected to be defined in /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
Trace/BPT trap

Please help me...

Thanks, 

Bob.


----------



## chocklehot (Oct 22, 2002)

did you compile it manually?


----------



## mntamago (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whiteshoesbob _
> *I've installed the newest version of MySQL 3.23.52 along with the tool that places it in my start-up items, but when I try running it in the terminal I get the following error:
> 
> dyld: ./bin/mysql Undefined symbols:
> ...



What version of Mac OSX are you running?  10.2?

I had similar problems with OSX 10.2, but they disappeared when I updated to 10.2.1.


----------



## whiteshoesbob (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm using OS 10.2.1, so unfortunately installing that patch upgrade hasn't helped.


----------



## whiteshoesbob (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh, also, I didn't install it manually.  Do you think a re-install may help?  If I do a re-install is there a way to uninstall it, so that I don't get the same error?


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 24, 2002)

Where did you get the installation package?

I got mine from www.entropy.ch (for 10.1 mind you) and it didn't include any start-mysql-on-boot tools. Maybe you have an unsupported port (i.e., a port that was intended for another operating system)?

PS It works fine on ym system.


----------



## mntamago (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whiteshoesbob _
> *I'm using OS 10.2.1, so unfortunately installing that patch upgrade hasn't helped. *



I think it may be helpful to clear up a few details here.

[1] When did you first start getting/noticing these errors?
[2] When did you first install MySQL?

There seem to be alot of issues one has to deal with when upgrading from 10.1.* to 10.2.

(1) 10.2 screws up PATH.  That is, after 10.2 installation, /usr/local/bin will no longer be in the PATH, as I recall.  In my case, a "which mysql"  after 10.2 installation only returned a "no mysql in . /bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin".

(2) 10.2 created its own mysql account in my NetInfo Manager.  Not only that it changed the shell, as I recall.  Furthermore, It errased my mysql account in UsersAccount. 

As a result of all this, files that were owned my mysql:staff prior to 10.2 reverted to uid:gid.  I had to correct the information in NetInfo Manager, and recreate my mysql in UserAccounts.  After this I did a chown -R mysql:staff on  my /usr/local/mysql.

(3) I installed the latest version (or 10.2 version) of mysql on Marc Liyanage's site at http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/mysql/

(4) After all the above, I had to redo my permissions in mysql.

Now with all this said and done, I do not know if any of this is going to really help you.  As I wrote earlier, my dyld problems cleared themselves up after I installed 10.2.1.


----------



## turbine (Oct 25, 2002)

There is an updated version of MySQL on www.mysql.com :mysql-3.23.53-apple-darwin6.1-powerpc.tar.gz.  

Darwin is now version 6.1 is Jaguar versus 5.3 in OS X 10.1, and this new version of MySQL is updated for OS X 10.2.  Try installing it, it should fix the problem you've been having


here's the link to the latest version:
http://www.mysql.com/downloads/mysql-3.23.html

hope this helps


----------



## mntamago (Oct 27, 2002)

BTW...

I found a couple of other good places to look for info when all else fails.  They are:

http://lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo

http://discussions.info.apple.com/

When I had my problems with dyld after 10.2 installation and pre 10.2.1 I ended up at the mailing list from Apple.


----------

